# Wintertime Trophy Trout are Already Showing Up at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 5, 2018

2017 was a very active weather year for us here along the mid-portion of the Texas coast, with frequent coastal flooding, severe thunderstorms, rare south Texas snowfall, and the devastation brought about by Hurricane Harvey. But one more 2017 weather event not yet mentioned is the arctic outbreak that took place at the very beginning of January last year, when temperatures fell into the teens in places and wind chills measured as low as 5 to 9 degrees on occasion. Does this sound familiar to anyone? It sounds just like the scenario weâ€™ve been experiencing here during the first few days of 2018. Thatâ€™s right, since Christmas day we have been on somewhat of a weather rollercoaster with high temperatures ranging anywhere between the lower 20â€™s to nearly 70 degrees, with these first three days of January being the absolute coldest. Thankfully, however, and with area bay water temperatures hovering around 50 degrees, a winter fish kill didnâ€™t happen last year at this time, and it doesnâ€™t appear that it will happen this January either (at least we certainly pray that it doesnâ€™t). The past ten days or so have continued to show Bay Flats customers that the thrill and enjoyment they share for the outdoors can still be experienced to its fullest extent even during times of less than favorable weather conditions. A steady trout bite has remained a topic of conversation as of late due to the recent catch-n-release of several trout up to, and in excess of, the 25-inch mark. Wading anglers have experienced the outright best results on these big gals while throwing Texas Roach and Plum/Chartreuse plastic tails, as well as Chartreuse Corkys and Fat Boys. The recent redfish action has also endured the prevailing cold snap, and some may say it is still developing - only to get better! As we progress into the coldest parts of the winter months, these fish will continue to prep themselves for the extreme cold by feeding whenever possible. With the banner fishing year we were provided with in 2017, and if things continue to improve month-over-month as they throughout this past year, we could possibly be in store for some of the most epic wintertime catches weâ€™ve seen along the Texas coast for many, many, years. Happy New Year everyone!

*FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

Weekday Rates: Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

Disclaimer:
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________________

*JANUARY DATES ARE STILL AVAILABLE*

BOOK YOUR DUCK HUNT or BLAST & CAST TODAY






RATES: Duck Hunting and Blast & Cast
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

DATES: The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦
The second-half of the season opens on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.






________________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_____________________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High around 60F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. High 63F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 66F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 64F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 62F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Generally light to moderate easterly winds are expected tonight on Friday. A weak easterly flow Saturday will increase to a weak to moderate southeasterly flow by Sunday morning. Areas of fog are expected to form over the bays and nearshore coastal waters Saturday night through Sunday as increasingly moist air overruns the cooler waters along the coast. An upper level disturbance and weak cold front will contribute to isolated to scattered showers Sunday night through early Monday. Moderate offshore flow is expected over the coastal waters Monday after frontal passage. Offshore flow will weaken by Tuesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 48.0 degrees
Seadrift 48.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 46.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------

